# where to find crickets....



## damoscorpio (Oct 23, 2006)

where can i find crickets just stopped raining and over here they always seem to come out after rainfall. i need some as i'm going to start breeding my own feeder. thanks!


----------



## EAD063 (Oct 23, 2006)

I ususally seem them in my discarded grass clipping piles.... but you run the risk of poisioning your pets if you feed them that way.... (lawn additives, pesticides, etc) best bet would be goto the pet store and buy pregnant crickets... if you look at the "large" sizes...  in that tank you will notice some crickets have a long and straight object commin out the middle of the back of their body, this means the cricket has eggs, a normal heat lamp in an enclosure with some peat and a couple of the containers that chicken eggs come in will produce THOUSANDS of this buggers in a short period of time, i dont know the growth rate but assume it's not too slow... give me like an hour and I will find a link with the complete process okay?


----------



## damoscorpio (Oct 23, 2006)

right ok cheers. well i may not need crickets now, i just found a load of these like catepilrs, but not yet fully developed.... they are whitish and big and juicy six legs at the front of their body. will they do for food.? they wont be poisenous will they? they look blooody juicy!


----------



## EAD063 (Oct 23, 2006)

hmm, I don't know for sure but catapillars don't seem like a good option.... First off catapillars natural line of defense are the hairs on their bodies, very sharp and prickly, so I wouldn't feed my scorps that but they maybe suitable... hopefully someone else will have some input on that note..

here is an example of a female cricket with the ability to reproduce, notice the shaft inbetween the back legs that I noted before

	
	
		
		
	


	





and here is a website on how to breed them
http://www.aqua-terra-vita.com/Articles/RaisingBreedingCricketsArticle.html

let us know how it goes, ive done it many times and it's very easy


----------



## damoscorpio (Oct 23, 2006)

cheers mate for the link and everything.
right ok. so you reckon not to. they aren't fully developed..... they are grey and almost see through. i dont know if that will help....


----------



## EAD063 (Oct 23, 2006)

I still wouldn't know.. I'm in a less diverse enviroment than you, we only have moth and montepillar caterpillars around here so those are what I'm refering to... Maybe try one and see how it goes?

Also, if you want a starter colony, my aunt order 1,000 crix online for 10$! I can get the link if you need it... that would be a few too many for just scorps though lol


----------



## damoscorpio (Oct 23, 2006)

hehehe, i think i will give it a go, i just looked at it, very few hairs atm. 1000 would be a bit too many as i only have to scorps. thanks anyway. heheh. ill see how it goes the first time. if i get too many i think i will then buy some giant mealworms. and if these catepillar things go well. then all will be fine. 
thanks alot for the help though
Damian.
'll let you know how it goes with the catapillars.


----------



## EAD063 (Oct 23, 2006)

Cool, let us know how it goes with the pillars.....  Take a pic fif you can.


----------



## musihuto (Oct 23, 2006)

uhhh...
is it just me, or does "whitish with six legs" sound less like a caterpillar and more like a beetle larva...  :? 

            - munis




damoscorpio said:


> right ok cheers. well i may not need crickets now, i just found a load of these like catepilrs, but not yet fully developed.... they are whitish and big and juicy six legs at the front of their body. will they do for food.? they wont be poisenous will they? they look blooody juicy!


----------

